# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Dr.Web - Trojan.StartPage.1505

## Andrey

Ложное срабатывание на следующие строки файлов с расширением .reg и  .txt:

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"Start Page"="https://support.atknet.ru/"
// the value ""Start Page_bak"" does not exist
// the value ""Default_Page_URL"" does not exist
// the value ""Default_Search_URL"" does not exist
// the value ""First Home Page"" does not exist
// the value ""SearchAssistant"" does not exist
// the value ""HomeOldSP"" does not exist

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya_K

Это не ложное срабатывание.

----------


## Andrey

Ложное срабатывание, исправленное (по крайней мере) в последней beta версии Dr.Web'а.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ложное срабатывание, исправленное (по крайней мере) в последней beta версии Dr.Web'а.


Если исправлено, то странно. Конструкция:


```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"Start Page"="https://что-то там"
```

По идее может рассматриваться как trojan.startpage. Я по крайней мере встречал таких зловредов - без EXE, просто команда импорта подобного REG файла в автозапуске

----------


## Andrey

Всё бы нечего, но данный "глюк" возник тогда, когда я сам изменял стартовую страницу в IE.  :Smiley: 
Так что в данном случае - это ложное срабатывание.

----------


## VIF

такаяже байда _Dr.Web 4.44 -
(C:\ProgramData\Spaybot-Search & Destroy\Snapshots)-Trojan.StartPage.1505

----------


## pavlar

Когда Dr web CureIt update   15.10.08   "вылечил" (предыдушие updates не делали этого) Trojan.StartPage.1505 у меня перестал стартовать ICQ  :Stick Out Tongue:   Появилось сообщение : ошибка инициализации. Пришлось переставить ICQ, поставить флажок  ИНФОРМИРОВАТЬ в дейтствиях доктора веба, чтобы он не лечил Trojan.StartPage.1505 :Shocked:

----------


## pig

Файл, который CureIt так успешно "вылечил", надо сюда: http://vms.drweb.com/sendvirus/
Категория: Ложное срабатывание

----------


## DISEPEAR

У меня Curiet его детектил ещё в начале лета, 
RegUBP2b-reg;C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Snapshots2;Trojan.StartPage.1505;;.
  Но я его ещё тогда отсылал в лабораторию Доктора с подписью ложное срабатывание, сейчас вроде не детектит..

----------


## Buzurul

Детектит все равно....и даже спустя столь большой период)

----------


## WASYLEX

одно и тоже

----------

